# App macht SQL-Abfrage



## Body (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich könnte eure Hilfe gebrauchen. Meine Wunsch-App sollte von einer Datenbank (zum Beispiel, adresse, personen etc) abfragen können. Ich habe von meinem Webhoster im Paket eine SQL-Datenbank gestellt. Also ich habe nun da eine Datenbank erstellt. Jetzt muss ich noch meinem App sagen, dass es eine Abfrage macht. Habt ihr da Literaturtipps? Bzw. tipps aus dem Internet, wie ich das machen kann? Habt ihr Beispiele?
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet?

Vielen Dank und lg
Nicoals

Ps: Ich wusste nicht genau wohin, habe es einfach mal hier hingestellt.


----------



## ruerob (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Nicolas,

da gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Es kommt z.B. auch darauf an, ob man auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann, wenn das zugreifende Programm nicht auf dem Server liegt.

Bei einem kostenlosen Webhoster, bei dem das nicht gegeben war, musste ich den umweg über PHP gehen, um an die Datenbank zu kommen.

freundliche Grüße,

ruerob


----------



## Body (10. Mrz 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Also mein Webhoster ist "metanet" und wenn ich da eine Datenbank erstelle, dann komme ich auf eine Plattform/Benutzeroberfläche von "PHPmyAdmin" (kennst du das?). Sprich ich habe da eine Datenbank erstellt. Muss ich diese jetzt exportieren? Oder kann ich zum Beispiel eine URL erstellen lassen, auf welche das App dann zugreift? Oder wie kann ich das machen? Wie hast du es gemacht?

Besten Dank und lg
Nicolas

Edit: Wenn ich auf Metanet auf Datenbanken klicke, steht da, dass es ein lokaler MySQL-Server ist.


----------



## ruerob (10. Mrz 2014)

Ich habe damals meine SQL-Abfragen in PHP-Files gepackt, die mir das als String zusammengesetzt haben. Dann hab ich mit Java die URL der PHP Datei mit entsprechenden Parametern angesprochen und den daraus resultierenden String ausgelesen. 

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieser Link weiter: Klick mich

hochachtungsvolle Grüße,

ruerob.


----------



## dzim (10. Mrz 2014)

Wenn es geht, baue dir den PHP-eil gleich so, dass du quasi einen REST-basierten Service aufbaust. Und mach dir schon mal Gedanken über Security. Also wenigstens eine Basic Authentication über HTTPS (idalerweise kennst du das Zertifikat und kannst es auf Client-Seite auch prüfen) solltest du verwenden, sonst kannst du deine Daten auch gleich Plain ins Netz stellen.
Und was die Resultate angeht: Verwende entweder XML oder JSON als Datenaustauschformat. Mit entsprechenden APIs kannst du das Ergebniss dann direkt als dir bekannte Klassen verwenden...


----------

